# Angel baby pendants and Ornaments



## AngelsflyD

Hello. I have lost two boys 16 weeks and 28 + 6 . Their losses inspired me to create Angelsfly Creations. I create memorial pendants and ornaments handmade no molds used. I believe each and every one of our babies were made different and unique. If your interested in one I will list the page below. I am also here if you just need to talk!!
AngelsflyCreations.my-online.store
Facebook page Angelsfly Creations


----------

